# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  Решение ИК НС в связи с деятельностью Аударьи Дхамы даса

## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные, примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

В связи с просьбой преданных разобраться во врачебной деятельности Аударья Дхамы д., мы попросили дать его дать ответы на интересующие преданных вопросы. В своих ответах Аударья Дхама д. отметил, что его методы лечения отличаются от описанных в аюрведических шастрах, и он приносит свои извинения за то, что использовал термин аюрведа по отношению к своим оздоровительным методикам.

Также, в середине мая 2013 г. будет создана комиссия, в которую войдут: юрист, врач и преданный, способный оценить соблюдение вайшнавского этикета в оздоровительном центре.

Задача комиссии проверить:
•	медицинские лицензии оздоровительного центра в Краснодарском крае
•	ведение лечебной документации
•	обслуживание клиентов
•	медицинские научные подтверждения эффективности лечения
•	отношения в коллективе

Ваши слуги, члены Исполнительного комитета Национального Совета РОСК:
Ачьютатма дас (председатель)
Вивасван дас
Вишнутаттва дас

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Поскольку обращение адресовано не только преданным, имена стоят кармические. Я исправил некоторые грамматические ошибки в тексте. - ЛПд

Обращение доктора Торсунова

Это письмо адресовано всем, кто интересуется мой деятельностью и работой нашего оздоровительного центра. В последнее время в интернет возникает много вопросов по поводу моих лекций, методов и деятельности оздоровительного центра. В данном обращении я хотел бы освятить три эти темы. 
*
1.Связь моей просветительской деятельности с ведами, аюрведой и эфективность жизни в благости по методу доктора Торсунова.*

Мои разработки по работе над собой, питанию и режиму дня направлены на развитие благости и гармоничной личности. Думаю, что правильно и честно их называть «жизнь в благости по методу доктора Торсунова». Многие из моих советов отличаются от аюрведы, которая должна быть понята только через авторитетные аюрведические священные писания такие как Чарака Самхита, Аштанга Хридая Самхита и т.д. Так, например, рекомендации по режиму дня и по питанию – это мои авторские разработки и не имеют отношения к аюрведе с традиционной классической точки зрения. Моя ошибка в том, что я не акцентировал внимание на этих вопросах и поэтому у слушателей моих лекций часто возникала путаница, когда они сопоставляли аюрведические писания с некоторыми рекомендациями из моих лекций.

Я прошу прощения у всех, кто изучает классическую аюрведу, за допущенные ошибки в этих вопросах. В ближайшее время мы проведем на сайте определенную разъяснительную работу, которая позволит слушателем моих лекций разобраться в этих темах. 

Мои лекции основаны на Ведах, но также имеют и авторские открытия в области развития личности, преодоления стресса, семейных и рабочих отношений. В моей лекционной деятельности я и в дальнейшем буду акцентировать своё внимание на философии развития личности, которая освящена в таких ведических писаниях, как Шримад Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-гита. 

В аюрведических кругах также идет обсуждение насколько эффективны мои советы по здоровому образу жизни. Изучением этого вопроса мы занимаемся уже 2.5 года. Научное исследование проводится в следующих областях: эффективность соблюдения режима дня, рекомендаций по питанию, а также влияние лекций на рабочие и семейные отношения, здоровый образ жизни в целом и преодоление вредных привычек. Было проведено анкетирование по всем правилам медицины 826 человек в присутствии доктора медицинских наук в области общественного здоровья Ф.А. Джат. (имеются анкеты и таблицы). По этому исследованию уже сделаны некоторые публикации в научных журналах: 

1.	Торсунов О.Г. Роль позитивного мотивирования в формировании здорового образа жизни Россиян (на примере режима питания, дня и отношения к вредным привычкам) // Экономика здравоохрарения. М. 2012 – №8. С. 14-18.

2.	Торсунов О.Г. Табакокурение, как проблема общественного здоровья России // Проблемы управления здравоохранием. М. 2012 – № 7. С. 53-58.

3.	Торсунов О.Г. Влияние позитивного мотивирования на снижение потребления алкоголя (на примере жителей Москвы и Санкт-Петербурга) // Проблемы управления здравоохранием. М. 2012 – № 8 (54). С. 22-25.

В приложении представлена составленная нами анкета.

По результатам исследования мои методы дают хороший результат в различных сферах жизни человека (режим дня, питание, рабочие и семейные отношения, работа над собой и вредными привычками), что уже подтверждено в написанных статьях, научная работа продолжается. В течение 2-3 месяцев будут новые публикации.

Также на сайте www.torsunov.ru приводятся результаты открытого голосования слушателей моих лекций по всем этим вопросам. Голосование продолжается, если Вы слушатель моих лекций, то просим принять в нем участие.

*2.Мои оздоровительные методы.*

Их принадлежность к аюрведе тоже вызывает много обсуждений. Мои методы не имеют никакого отношения к классической аюрведе. Поэтому в ближайшее время из названия нашего центра мы уберем слово аюрведа. Приношу свои извинения всем приверженцам аюредических методов лечения за эту неточность. Мои методы сейчас внедряются в медицину как методы рефлексотерапии.

Эффективность моих методов сейчас тщательно изучается современной медицинской наукой. Так в настоящее время идет сотрудничество с одним из ведущих в России центров по исследованию новых методов в лечении онкологических заболеваний. В феврале приезжал сотрудник этой организации и с помощью тепловизора исследовал динамику воздействия камней, веток и коры на организм человека. Этот прибор одобрен Минздравом и позволяет в считанные минуты увидеть динамику воздействия камней, веток и коры деревьев на организм человека. Результаты исследования оказались положительными и будут оформлены в виде научной статьи в ближайшие 6 месяцев. 

Идет работа с этическим комитетом при Минздраве по разрешению проводить научные исследования в области рефлексотерапии, минералами, корой и ветками деревьев (в течение 2-3 месяцев ожидается результат). 

*3.Деятельность оздоровительного центра «Амрита»*

В середине февраля 2013 года по анонимной жалобе в нашем оздоровительном центре была проведена прокурорская проверка. Нарушений не выявлено. 

У центра есть 2 лицензии (получены в апреле 2012 года) на медицинскую деятельность (лицензия по терапии и рефлексотерапии). Лицензии в виде копии документов приводятся в приложении к этому обращению. Готовится к лицензированию функциональная диагностика (УЗИ, ЭКГ, тепловизор и т.д.) Так же есть разрешение на торговлю драгоценными и полудрагоценными камнями. Торговля камнями осуществляется в соответствии с законами РСФСР индивидуальным предпринимателем Вяткиным Александром Юрьевичем. До него в продаже минералов нам помогал другой индивидуальный предприниматель, который поменял деятельность и сейчас занялся разработкой ведического кофе (наш новый проект). Копии документов приводятся в приложении к этому обращению. Центр платит все необходимые налоги, на пациентов оформляются истории болезни. 

Несколько слов по поводу качества оказываемых услуг.

В последние годы мы постоянно стараемся улучшать качество оказываемых услуг. Так 2 года назад мы ввели отслеживание людей, которые получили оздоровительную помощь. Этим занимается врач нашего центра. Он обзванивает всех пациентов, отвечает на звонки тех, кому нужна консультация и, при необходимости, оказывается дополнительная помощь. Если методы не могут помочь, то, в каких-то случаях по просьбе пациента денежные средства, затраченные на оздоровление, возвращаются (решается в каждом случае индивидуально, в зависимости предоставленных результатов, от понимания пациентов). Особое внимание уделяется отслеживанию тяжелых больных.

Всем тяжелым больным, которые проходят, оздоровление говорится о том, что им не гарантирован результат, что наше оздоровление является вспомогательным особенно при тяжелых патологиях и что они должны обязательно продолжать проходить медицинское лечение. Если они сами принимают решение не проходить классическое медицинское лечение, то им отказывается в помощи. Всё тяжелобольные обязаны проходить повторное оздоровление каждые 3 месяца до достижения результата и обследоваться до и после оздоровления. Для всех пациентов прохождение повторного курса стоит в 8-10 раз дешевле.

На сайте в разделе оздоровительного центра есть информация для тех, кто не доволен оздоровлением. Там выставлен интернет адрес, на который можно написать жалобу (все без исключения жалобы при оздоровлении давности не позже 2 лет будут рассмотрены и удовлетворены).

Если Вы не удовлетворены результатами оказанных услуг приношу Вам личные извинения и готов содействовать в помощи разными способами. 

_Торсунов Олег Геннадьевич_

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Приложение: http://zalil.ru/34349865
Лицензия на осуществление медицинской деятельностиНалоговая регистрацияКарта постановки на учет пробирного надзораСвидетельство о постановке на учет пробирного надзораАнкета слушателя

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Обращение Исполнительного комитета Национального Совета Российского Общества сознания Кришны

Дорогие преданные, примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

В ответ на недавние жалобы некоторых вайшнавов, связанные с деятельностью
группы преданных, объединенных в ООО "Амрита", Исполнительный комитет НС
Российского ИСККОН провел проверку этой деятельности, направив туда
квалифицированных людей. Жалобы касались нарушений, связанных с принципами
вайшнавского поведения, а также профессиональной квалификации сотрудников
"Амриты" и действенности применяемых в ней врачебных методик (использование
драгоценных и полудрагоценных камней, коры деревьев и проч. для лечения
сложных заболеваний".

С самого начала хотелось бы подчеркнуть, что очень важно разделять
ответственность, которую, с одной стороны, несет ИСККОН как организация, и,
с другой, различные проекты, в которых участвуют преданные, члены ИСККОН.

Преданные объединяются в общины, открывают рестораны, совместный бизнес,
школы астрологии и психологии, клубы, участвуют в других проектах. Можно
представить, что в будущем таких проектов будет еще больше. Очевидно, что
далеко не за все эти проекты ИСККОН может нести ответственность перед
обществом вайшнавов и обычными людьми.

В настоящий момент группа преданных НС определяет критерии (одобрение GBC,
управление финансами и т.д.), по которым можно было бы определить, что тот
или иной проект  принадлежит ИСККОН со всей полнотой ответственности.
Разумеется, что, прежде всего, это храмы, брахмачари ашрамы, общины, которые
находятся под руководством местных лидеров ИСККОН.

Однако даже без четких критериев, очевидно, что медицинский центр ООО
"Амрита" - отдельный, финансово независимый проект, который полностью несет
ответственность за свою профессиональную деятельность как перед
государством, так и перед теми людьми, которые пользуются его услугами.
Руководство Российского ИСККОН не может брать всю полноту ответственности за
его деятельность на себя.

И тем не менее, по просьбам преданных и с согласия руководства медицинского
центра, Исполнительным Комитетом НС была создана независимая комиссия,
которая с разных точек зрения оценила, насколько это было возможно,
состояние дел в медицинском центре "Амрита". Ниже приводятся результаты ее
работы.


*
Отчет о проверке соблюдения духовных стандартов в коллективе ООО "Амрита",
проведенной в 2013 году Шри Джишну д.*

Нарушений стандартов не обнаружено.  Атмосфера очень дружелюбная, силен дух
служения, моральные правила и правила вайшнавского этикета соблюдаются.
Поддерживаются высокие духовные стандарты, большое значение уделяется
садхане и поддержанию хороших отношений в коллективе.

Рекомендации.

1. Неженатые преданные живущие в общине, не должны называть себя
брахмачари, так как ашрам брахмачари - целая система воспитания, которая не
ограничивается просто соблюдением целибата. Скорее, речь идет о стажерах,
которые придерживаются также некоторых правил, которых придерживаются
ученики в ашрамах.

2. Желательно более тщательно отделять профессиональную деятельность от
духовной и не смешивать оплачиваемую профессиональную деятельность со
служением.



*Отчет о проверке медицинской деятельности ООО "Амрита",
проведенной 4 мая 2013 года начальником амбулатории по Владимирской области
Кряжевым Андреем Владимировичем*


     ООО "Амрита" располагается по адресу: 353230, Россия, Краснодарский
край, Северский район, ПГТ, Ильинский, ул. Беличенко, 15-А.
В соответствии с санитарно-эпидемиологическим заключением  №
23.КК.11.000.М.000201.03.12. от 1.03.2012г.  помещение ООО "Амриты"
соответствует государственным санитарно-эпидемиологическим правилам и
нормативам и может выполнять следующие работы (услуги):
1) осуществление амбулаторно-поликлинической помощи, в том числе:
а) при осуществлении первичной медико-санитарной помощи по терапии;
б) при осуществлении специализированной медицинской помощи по:
        - рефлексотерапии;
        - терапии.
      Департаментом здравоохранения Краснодарского края выдана лицензия №
ЛО-23-01-004587 от 28.04.2012г. на осуществление медицинской деятельности
бессрочно и согласно приложению № ЛО-23-01-004587 от 28.04.2012г. ООО
"Амрита" может осуществлять амбулаторно-поликлиническую помощь, в том числе:
        а) при осуществлении медико-санитарной помощи по терапии;
        б) при осуществлении специализированной помощи по рефлексотерапии,
терапии.

ООО "Амрита" в соответствии с договором аренды № 1 от 29.12.2012г. (общая по
площадь арендуемого помещения - 62,1 кв. м), срок действия договора с
01.01.13. по 30.10.13., располагается по адресу: 353230, Россия,
Краснодарский край, Северский район, ПГТ, Ильинский, ул. Беличенко, 15-А, на
2-ом этаже и имеет 2 кабинета:
- кабинет приема врача терапевта;
- кабинет приема врача иглорефлексотерапевта.

     В штате ООО "Амрита" 3 врача (2 врача терапевта и 1 врач
иглорефлексотерапевт) и 1 медицинская сестра. Имеются должностные инструкции
на врача терапевта и врача-рефлексотерапевта, отсутствует должностная
инструкция медицинской сестры.
У врачебного персонала имеются действующие сертификаты по терапии и
иглорефлексотерапии до 2016 года и 2017 года соответственно.
    В ООО "Амрита" ведутся следующие медицинские документы: журнал приема
пациентов, медицинская карта амбулаторного больного. Для проверки
предоставлены все амбулаторные карты пациентов за 2013 год.

Выявлены следующие недостатки:
- в амбулаторных картах есть отметки о показателях клинических анализов и
обследования пациентов, но отсутствуют сами результаты обследования;
- осмотр врача-терапевта не всегда полный, часто отсутствуют показатели
артериального давления;
- диагноз не всегда ставится в соответствии с МКБ-10.
- не всегда есть отметки о динамике лечения.

Все выявленные недостатки находятся в процессе исправления.

  В ООО "Амрита" под руководством одной из кафедр рефлексотерапии г. Москвы
проводятся научные исследования по лечению пациентов методом
оздоровительного воздействия при помощи аппликации минералов на корпоральные
меридианы по методике к.м.н. О.Г. Торсунова.

Предоставлены амбулаторные карты пациентов с положительной динамикой.


*Заключение:*

В целом, хотелось подчеркнуть желание руководства "Амриты" создать все
необходимые условия для проверки поступивших жалоб. Руководство "Амриты"
прислушалось ко многим замечаниям, которые были высказаны в его адрес. В
частности, одним из серьезных замечаний было то, что авторские методики О.Г.
Торсунова называются "аюрведическими", хотя зачастую не имеют прямого
отношения к классической аюрведе. Насколько нам известно, с официальных
сайтов были устранены упоминания об аюрведе.

Были также обвинения в незаконности осуществления медицинской деятельности
ООО "Амрита". Они никак не подтвердились в ходе проверки.

Претензии, касающиеся этической стороны деятельности сотрудников "Амриты",
были разобраны. Наверняка, в этом отношении возможны улучшения. К таким
претензиям относятся обвинения в том, что с самого начала даются слишком
завышенные обещания о возможностях медицинских методик, применяемых в
"Амрите" по излечению тех или иных тяжелых заболеваний. Проверка выявила
множество задокументированных случаев излечения этих заболеваний, но,
разумеется, позитивный исход был не в 100% случаев. Мы хотели бы обратить
внимание руководства "Амриты" на то, чтобы в будущем при рекламе своих
методов оно было более сдержанным и более реалистично описывало возможный
исход применяемых методик. Таким образом можно будет избежать возникновение
завышенных ожиданий и разочарований пациентов и их близких.

Еще раз хотим подчеркнуть, что ИСККОН, как организация, не  может брать на
себя ответственность за результаты лечения в центре "Амрита".
Пациенты добровольно решают обращаться за помощью в данный центр или нет, а
за качество и результаты оказанной помощи несут ответственность врачи,
работающие в нем.


Ваши слуги, члены ИК НС

----------

